# Insurance while in Spain



## Frangorock (Apr 12, 2011)

Hello,

I am moving to Spain for six months to see if I like it.

What kind of insurance should I be looking at as normal travel insurance only covers a certain amount of days out of the country. I have my European Health Card but do I need extra health insurance (I'm 42). How do I cover my laptops and belongings?

Does anyone have recent experience of good deals out there?

Best wishes

Jacqui


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Really depends on what belongings you are bringing. If you are just taking a laptop and a few bits and bobs then I would talk to travel insurance providers and tell them its a 6 month extended holiday. Check the T&C though, it may have clauses about valuables being left in hotel safes etc.

All household insurance policies in Spain are annual, and most require annual payment at the start.... it´s a difficult one to be honest.. As I said, it depends on where you will be staying and what you will be bringing.

Your EHIC will cover you as a tourist for emergency treatment only. Its always adviseable to get insurance to cover you but again, check T&C because most travel policies (even anual ones) have a clause about a maximum time per trip.


----------



## Frangorock (Apr 12, 2011)

Hello Steve,

Thanks for replying.

I am only going to be taking laptop, cameras, clothing and books, hopefully not a lot and renting out a furnished flat once I get to Santiago. If I went on a normal holiday I would deffo get travel insurance and in London I have home contents insurance but if I got both in Spain surely I would be doubling up. Would I not need the home insurance?

Oh, it's confusing.

Best wishes

Jacqui


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Frangorock said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am moving to Spain for six months to see if I like it.
> 
> ...


Hi Jacqui and welcome.

Your EHIC should be fine for all health eventualities; the Spanish state healthcare system is on the whole very good (certainly no worse than the NHS). 

As for personal belongings, do you have them all covered by insurance in the UK? If so why not talk to your current insurer and ask them to quote for cover in Spain? Most companies can be flexible on things like this.

Personally I don´t bother these days because I've found that the excesses are so high and they have so many exclusions that it just isn't worth it! How likely is it that your laptop would be stolen? Probably less so in Spain than in the UK! But that's just personal opinion of course.


----------



## nemesisdan (Apr 21, 2011)

Hi Jacqui

In terms of health, your EHIC should surfice for medical issues, however you may need to contribute to the cost of treatment. The NHS website explains this in more detail.

However you should consider repatriation in the event of something nasty happening. The EHIC card will not cover this for you, therefore travel insurance is essential.

There are policies out there, but you won't find them easily on a website. You'll need to call them and discuss a tailored policy.

As for personal possessions, it all depends on what they mean to you if you lost them. If the data on your laptop is important, get a flash/pen drive and backup your data regularly! Speak to a reputable insurance providor in the UK. They will almost always be able to do something for you, but check the small print carefully!

Bear in mind that Spain is not the UK... Remember the days when you could leave the house, not lock your door and come home to find everything as you left it? Well, where I am it is like that! Unfortunately not everywhere in Spain is. Don't lose your UK common sense, get yourself insurance.

Sorry I have no links to show you, i'm still a newbie as of 22/04/11 so can't post links yet...

Best of luck!


----------

